# General > Business >  Childrens Card Competition Reminder

## Eyecandy

To help us celebrate our 2nd Birthday tomorrow, we are  holding a Birthday Card Design Competition for ages 12 and under. There  are loads of prizes to be won!


_All  you have to do is design a Birthday Card for Eye Candy, so get out the  colouring pencils or paint and dream and make up that card!!
There  are two age groups (6 and under + 12 and under) both with 1st, 2nd and  3rd prizes to be won. Closing date for all entries is Monday 14th of  May. Good Luck!_ 

Make any purchase on our Birthday and you will be entered into the Eye Candy Prize Draw

 For full details visit our homepage www.eyecandyboutique.co.uk

----------

